# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Thưởng thức văn hóa thịt nướng ở Hàn Quốc

## khampha123

Những món thịt nướng là một phần vô cùng thú vị và đa dạng trong ẩm thực Hàn Quốc đó!

Khí  hậu giá rét và khắc nghiệt ở Hàn Quốc không hoàn toàn là điều đáng  ghét, ngược lại, chính sự giá lạnh của vùng đất này đã đem đến cho ẩm  thực Hàn Quốc một món ăn sáng giá: Món thịt nướng cộp mác xứ Kim Chi.

Nét đặc sắc của thịt nướng Hàn

Thịt  nướng hay đồ nướng (barbecue) xuất hiện phổ biến trong các nền ẩm thực  trên thế giới. Tuy nhiên, không vì thế mà thịt nướng Hàn lại mất đi nét  đặc sắc của riêng mình. Món ăn này trong tiếng Hàn có tên Gogigui (ghép  bởi hai từ "thịt" + "nướng lên"), rất gần gũi và thân thuộc y như vị trí  của nó trong đời sống người Hàn vậy.

Bạn sẽ không tìm thấy  Gogigui trong các bữa tiệc nướng ngoài trời hay trên bãi biển, mà là  trong chính các quán xá nhỏ nhắn ven đường. Thử tưởng tượng một ngày  đông với nhiệt độ dưới 5 độ C, bạn dạo bước trên đường phố Seoul với bàn  tay lạnh cóng, bỗng bắt gặp một quán nướng bên đường thì thật tuyệt vời  nhỉ! Chính vì thế, văn hóa "lê la" hàng quán và thưởng thức Gogigui  luôn được người Hàn, bất kể tầng lớp, ưa chuộng.

Một điều đặc  biệt nữa về thịt nướng Hàn là cách chế biến rất đa dạng, phong phú,  không có quy tắc cứng nhắc nào. Người ta có thể nướng thịt trên lò than  hoặc trên chảo gang hình nhữ nhật to bản, dùng sáp hoặc dùng ga để  nướng... Nhưng tất cả đều có một điểm chung là bếp nướng luôn được đặt ở  giữa, chỗ ngồi bố trí xung quanh, tạo nên một bữa thịt nướng ấm áp  không chỉ từ khói bếp mà còn từ không khí quây quần giữa mọi người.

Thịt nướng Hàn thường có gì nhỉ ?

Một  bữa thịt nướng Hàn Quốc thường khá thịnh soạn với nhiều loạt thịt, rau  củ, đồ ăn kèm, đồ uống và cả tinh bột. Cùng "nghía" xem người Hàn ăn  thịt nướng thế nào vào những ngày giá lạnh nhé!



Bulgogi

Bulgogi  là bò nướng ướp sốt - món ăn đầu tiên xuất hiện khi nhắc đến văn hóa  Gogigui. Bulkogi được chế biến từ thịt lưng xắt mỏng của bò, nhưng hiện  nay người ta có thể sử dụng các phần thịt khác. Sốt ướp thịt là hỗn hợp  của nước tương, đường, dầu mè, tỏi và các gia vị khác như hành lá, hoặc  nấm, đặc biệt là nấm nút trắng hoặc nấm hương. Nước sốt đầy hương vị với  đủ cung bậc chua-cay- mặn-ngọt này tạo nên sức hấp dẫn khó cưỡng cho  món ăn. Bulogi được xếp thứ 23 trong danh sách 50 món ăn ngon nhất thế  giới do CNN Go bình chọn năm 2011.

Dak Galbi

Nếu Bulgogi  là "ông vua" của bò nướng thì Dak Galbi xứng đáng với danh hiệu hoàng  hậu của những món gà. Món này được làm từ lườn gà mềm mại và ngọt thịt,  kết hợp với sốt gochujang - một loại tương ớt chua cay gồm khoai lang,  bắp cải thái, hành củ, bánh dày, cà rốt. Những năm 1960, Dak Galbi đã  xuất hiện như một sự thay thế cho những món nướng cao cấp, với giá thành  rẻ mà hương vị vẫn thơm ngon. Cho đến nay, Dak Galbi vẫn là lựa chọn ưa  thích của sinh viên nghèo với tài chính hạn hẹp, và với hương vị tuyệt  vời của mình, món lườn gà nướng này vẫn có sức thu hút với những tầng  lớp "rủng rỉnh" khác nữa.

Dweiji Bulgogi

Đây là phiên bản  thịt heo của Bulgogi, dành cho các tín đồ của loại thịt này thay vì thịt  bò. Dweiji giữ nguyên công thức của Bulgogi, ngoại trừ việc tăng thêm  độ cay cũng như sự đậm đà từ các thành phần như ớt, gừng và dầu mè. Bên  cạnh các món bò và gà nướng, một đêm đông lạnh giá sẽ không thể ấm áp  nếu thiếu hướng vị cay nồng của món thịt heo nướng này đâu !

Rượu Soju




Soju  là loại rượu đặc trưng của Hàn, và là chất xúc tác không thể thiếu cho  một bữa thịt nướng hoàn chỉnh. Cũng giống như rượu nếp ở Việt Nam, Soju  làm từ các loại ngũ cốc thân thuộc với nghề nông như gạo kết hợp cùng  lúa mì, lúa mạch, khoai lang hoặc sắn. Soju có nồng độ cồn từ khoảng 20%  đến khoảng 45%, loại nồng độ 20% là  phổ biến nhất. Vị Soju hơi có vị  ngọt thanh từ đường rất đặc trưng, và khó có loại thức uống nào thay thế  được vị ngọt này của Soju trong việc kết hợp với các món nướng vốn cay  xè, đậm đà.

Nếu có dịp đến Hàn, ngoài việc khám phá những món ăn  "biểu tượng" quá quen thuộc như kimchi hay kimpab, bạn cũng đừng quên  "lê la" phố xá dọc đường và tạt vào một quán thịt nướng bất kì. Sự kết  hợp giữa vị thịt vừa tươi ngon vừa cay nồng, cùng hương rượu Soju thoáng  ngọt chếnh choáng trong không khí lạnh lẽo của đất Hàn ắt hẳn sẽ đem  lại một trải nghiệm ẩm thực đặc sắc, khó quên.

----------


## dung89

Mình thích món thịt nướng lắm lắm

----------

